# How long does it take for a new villager to move in when you have 8?



## tamagotchi (Dec 11, 2013)

Alright, so I just got Buck to move away today, so he's gone and now I'm left with 8 villagers. I wanted to know how many days it will take for another villager to move in so I can do that stupid New Save File glitch so I can make sure they don't plot their land on a bad spot like last time. And possibly because I don't like ugly villagers. I Time Travel, I'm not sure if that affects that (Probably doesn't, but just to be sure).


----------



## Dolby (Dec 11, 2013)

They can move in on the first day, the second day, and the third day, it's unpredictible


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 11, 2013)

Ah, okay, thanks for your help!


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 11, 2013)

It's unpredictable for sure. It takes weeks for me in my cycling town - TTing included. Longest time it took was an in-game month and a half. >_>


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 11, 2013)

It's unpredictable, but IMO the more day you pass the more chance you can get a random villager.

I got Shari on the Harvest Festival, which IIRC is 3 days after Pekoe(or Keaton? idk) >.>


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Dec 11, 2013)

I was on the 4th day and Beau moved in ^^


----------



## Sidewalk (Dec 12, 2013)

Next day, Daisy move in


----------



## Jinglefruit (Dec 12, 2013)

If you play day by day, then 1-7 days for a plot to appear. Pretty sure it's almost 100% that you get one within 7 days from the first day loaded into the game. (so if someone moves out you have 1 safe day, and then within 7 days of that safe day someone will arrive)

My cycling method ~ which hasn't failed me yet. Is to play the day after someone leaves, then set the clock to 5:59 8 days later and a plot either appears on that load, or when it ticks to 6am.


----------



## Hika_kun (Jun 30, 2015)

Please help!! Ok so I had 8 villagers and I tt for one im expecting. But I just keep getting random villagers as someone moves out at the same time! Is that one villager I wanted ever going to come or was he canceled out?


----------

